# TBT Top Givers: December 21st - One Wise Man



## Jeremy (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 21st! Blizzard finished in first place, with a *very impressive* 1453 gift power points for the day! He will henceforth be recognized as *One Wise Man*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 21st*



*Rank**Names**Points*1*Blizzard*14532Nyx818803L o t t i e2934Sap881845DaCoSim1266Misti1107HMCaprica1087Vizionari1089pandapples10510lars70810411taesaek9712King Dad7313TuSani6714Lock6615Sparro6516mother of all llamas6216smileorange6216Libra6216jambouree6216ObeseMudkipz6216Roxi6216windfall6216Rosetti6216pokedude72962


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 22, 2015)

congrats Blizzard!

ha- i was 12th!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 22, 2015)

holy moly!! grats blizzard!!


----------



## Glitzy (Dec 22, 2015)

WOW! Super great job, Blizzard! You earned it! ^.^


----------



## Heyden (Dec 22, 2015)

That's like 15000 TBT omg, congrats Blizzard!


----------



## smileorange (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow! Congratulations blizzard. You really earned it!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2015)

holy ****


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

DAAAAAAAAAANG BOII
That's a pretty high score


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 22, 2015)

*1 4 5 3*

Σ (　 Д )ﻌﻌﻌﻌ ⊙ ⊙ /eyes popped out/

/promptly cue Victory Fanfare/






*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S*

Astonishing incredible victory there, Blizzard!! 
*pours truckload of confettiiiiii*
​


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you all very much for your kind replies.  I am thrilled to be a part of this event.  The stars must have aligned because after days and nights of trying a couple of orange gifts finally fell into my cart.  Happy Holidays and soon Happy Winter to everyone.  There's "snowdoubt" about it, this is awesome!


~~Let It Snow~~​



cautiously eyeing Jeremy's snowglobe!


----------



## Laudine (Dec 22, 2015)

1453!?!?! O_O

Congrats Blizzard, it's such a nice colour! (and glad you finally stumbled across orange gifts as well hahah, about time!)


----------



## Meliara (Dec 22, 2015)

WHO_OA!!!!!

That is very impressive and very, very generous of you Blizzard!!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow Blizzard!!! So very impressed!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats Blizzard, that's a lot! 

I'm up there, too, woah o_o


----------



## p e p p e r (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats Blizzard!!!


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2015)

1453?!?

My goodness! Congrats!!
A very well deserved user colour!
I think the purple really suits your username!


----------



## mother of all llamas (Dec 22, 2015)

congratulations Blizzard! 1453 is a lot of points ^w^
maybe next time nyx!


----------



## piske (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow! Congrats, Blizzard!!! :>


----------



## LilD (Dec 22, 2015)

Rekt

Congrats blizzard


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats Blizzard!  And to all who made it on the list.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats Blizzard for 1453 points!


----------



## jiny (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats Blizzard! That's a lot of points


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

I just snorted my drink.
And I thought I had a lot of gifting points.


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2015)

Eeee!!!!!! Congrats Blizzard ♡♡♡ 
with such an impressive score!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 22, 2015)

omg!  congrats!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy cow...HOOOOW?!? 

Man, awesome job Blizzard!  *pops party popper*


----------



## Taj (Dec 22, 2015)

oh dang


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 22, 2015)

Congratw Blizzard!


----------



## mintellect (Dec 22, 2015)

I tried to go for this title, but I soon gave up.
I wouldn't have been able to get nearly this far though! Congrats!


----------

